# Direcção média do vento em Portugal



## eysler (24 Nov 2015 às 10:10)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar informação "oficial" sobre as direcções dos ventos predominantes no território continental? No site do IPMA não encontro nenhuma informação relacionada com direcções e velocidade do ventos.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (24 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

eysler disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar informação "oficial" sobre as direcções dos ventos predominantes no território continental? No site do IPMA não encontro nenhuma informação relacionada com direcções e velocidade do ventos.


Quando estamos na presença do anticiclone, a direcção predominante é de Norte. Quando estamos na presença de baixas pressões, a direcção predominante é de Sudoeste. Isto tendo como referência a posição de Lisboa.
Quando são construídas as pistas dos aeroportos, há que ter em conta esta média porque os aviões têm que deslocar sempre contra o vento e as pistas do aeroporto de Lisboa estão nestes sentidos.


----------



## eysler (24 Nov 2015 às 18:09)

jotajota disse:


> Quando estamos na presença do anticiclone, a direcção predominante é de Norte. Quando estamos na presença de baixas pressões, a direcção predominante é de Sudoeste. Isto tendo como referência a posição de Lisboa.
> Quando são construídas as pistas dos aeroportos, há que ter em conta esta média porque os aviões têm que deslocar sempre contra o vento e as pistas do aeroporto de Lisboa estão nestes sentidos.



Obrigado pela resposta.
Eu sei quais as direcções predominantes do vento, aquilo de que eu necessito mesmo é de encontrar uma fonte fidedigna que possa citar, como o IPMA, por exemplo, mas onde não encontro informação nenhuma.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Nov 2015 às 20:01)

menos a da madeira, aquilo perto da pista é para onde calha


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 12:46)

eysler disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar informação "oficial" sobre as direcções dos ventos predominantes no território continental? No site do IPMA não encontro nenhuma informação relacionada com direcções e velocidade do ventos.


Veja estes PDF's, são estudos e dissertações (principalmente sobre energia éolica) mas contem muita informação, 
dá algum trabalho em escolher a informação que pretende:
http://ftp.igeo.pt/teses/rita nicolau/cap5Aplicacao.pdf
http://paginas.fe.up.pt/~em02090/Documentos/final2.pdf
http://run.unl.pt/bitstream/10362/14127/1/Casadinho_2014.pdf
Espero que tenha ajudado.


----------

